# Wendler's 531 - which assistance?



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am curious as to what assistance you are all doing with regard to Wendlers 531.

I am currently on DB, and looking to gain size. I am in my 2nd week of Wendler's 531 and following the assistance used by Matt Ogus, which can be found here:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/rising-star-natural-bodybuilder-matthew-ogus-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

I have seen Wendler's own bodybuilding type of assistance, but he incorporates Deadlifts with Back exercises. Now, legs are a particular weak point of mine, so I have upped the volume to 2x/week as per Matt Ogus's assistance.

I am not a beginner with regard to training (5 years experience).

My push lifts aren't all that strong (I blame it on long limbs!):

Squat 1RM = 125kg, Bench 1RM = 90kg + Military 1RM = 60kg.

However, my deadlift is strong (again due to long limbs!) 1RM = 210kg.

My bodyweight is currently 77kg and I am looking to add at least 6kg over the next 10 months or so.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Marc


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did an upper lower version of BBB and had great results. Do squats on deadlift day as assistance. And deads as assistance on squat day.

Much better for a natty.

Google "t-nation Boring but big summer challenge"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Triumivate assistance on t-nation .


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanna see this 210kg deadlift @ 77kg BW, that would be very impressive

Guessing i'm not alone either lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a video of it on the strength section.

My username on YouTube is thelifeofpieman


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Whoops you meant op not me. Either way I have done it too


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone on here put on good size using 531?


----------

